# Fit and Form



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*I shoot with nose to string.*

I shoot with nose to tip of string. this will help on your anchor point and help on rights and lefts down the road. Look at some of the top shooters and look at their nose position and see what can possibly work for you. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

anchor to high DL is to long relax your bow hand put an arrow in the bow shorten the release strap shouldnt have to reach to get to the trigger


----------



## scott123 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## scott123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Raised the peep about 3 inches. Went to 29". Still need to move the peep tubing. Is that too much bend in the front arm?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

scott123 said:


> Raised the peep about 3 inches. Went to 29". Still need to move the peep tubing. Is that too much bend in the front arm?


Peep is now a skosh too high.

The knuckle
at the bottom of the index finger
should be just below the ear opening.











So,
lower your peep,
until your knuckle lands just below the ear opening.



Then,
post up a head to toe photo.


----------



## scott123 (Jan 29, 2010)

can I have my 30" draw back? Peep is a long way away.


----------



## scott123 (Jan 29, 2010)

last post was ignorant. Getting a bit better I think.


----------



## scott123 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*several.*

you got too much hand in bow and never in same spot.....nose tip to string/ like pic. of randy ..send video of you shooting from h to toe ill ex. free//sling way too tight.... two fingers of slack i recomend to my students.


----------



## scott123 (Jan 29, 2010)

So I should of posted the first picture as this is everything you don't want to do. Only had the bow a week and its really my first so learned a couple important things. First of all don't shoot over the shoulder/with feet. Triangle concept is a good one. Don't hold the grip barely resting in the web of your thumb outside the life line. Draw to the wall of the bow not to your ear. Release sucks and keep my core straight.

But other then that I think I had it down.


----------

